

Code Wars (JS, Coffeescript & Ruby) - jehna1
http://www.codewars.com/

======
warfangle
The first Javascript kata fails with an unknown error, even if the code is
correct.

You probably want to fix this bit too:
[http://imgur.com/KqYuCHn](http://imgur.com/KqYuCHn)

Also, if your browser window is too narrow it suddenly thinks you're on a
mobile device and ceases to work.

~~~
jhoffner
Wow! We had no idea someone would be posting about us on HN today. We were not
prepared. The site has been scaled up and it should working now.

 _UPDATE_ :

I was a bit hasty with my original comment. There was a regression bug that
was still causing the landing page to be broken. A fix has been deployed and
things should be working now.

~~~
martin_
I got to the final one then it just refreshes when I submit my solution (Note:
I have to click JS rather than Submit or I get "Unknown Error").

------
nathas
I love when a site asks me to write code that works when its own code doesn't.

Unknown error.

------
mattezell
Yea.. Can't get this to work..

Q: Given 2 strings, a and b, return a string of the form short+long+short,
with the shorter string on the outside and the longer string on the inside.
The strings will not be the same length, but they may be empty (length0).

My Answer:

    
    
      function solution(a, b){
        if(typeof(undefined) == typeof(a))
          a = "";
        if(typeof(undefined) == typeof(b))
          b = "";
    
        if(a.length > b.length)
          return b + a + b;
        else
          return a + b + a;
      }
    

Result: "Unknown Error"

Of course my solution doesn't account for a.length == b.length, but the
question is somewhat nonsensical in that it states '...strings will not be the
same length, but they may be empty...' (2 empty strings would be the same
length)...

------
veinmelter
Aside from the code tester not working properly, their branding and design are
ignorant and overzealous.

"Katas"? an Ensō? It's code, chill out.

~~~
electrichead
I actually liked the design. There is always someone who looks at a "Show HN"
just to tear it down though.

------
paulhodge
Little flakey (running on Chrome Mac). I type in an answer, press Submit, and
nothing happens. When I reload it finally updates and shows the next question.

~~~
russelluresti
Same here (even on Chrome Mac), but I get an "unknown error". But when I
switch to coffeescript or ruby, it then shows up that I got the correct answer
(in the Earn an Invite section).

~~~
tehwebguy
Same, that only worked a couple of times for me though (Safari Mac)

~~~
russelluresti
I ended up making it all the way past the third question (though I had to
enter the same solution a few times). I ended up getting the invite page but
then just left.

------
masswerk
Ooops – @setAnnotations:

Chrome: "TypeError: Cannot call method 'replace' of undefined"

Safari: "TypeError: 'undefined is not an object (evaluating 'f.text.replace')"

Firefox: "TypeError: f.text is undefined"

Not exactly advertising competence in JS ... (Wasn't there any testing?)

------
cpursley
I like the concept + UI and have saved the bookmark.

Don't let the bug comments get you down - this is cool.

------
Jonlz
Nice, haven't touched ruby in awhile but glad it's not just me. I was worried
when I couldn't troubleshoot a simple multiply function:

def multiply(a b)

    
    
      a*b
    

end

~~~
gary4gar

            def multiply(a, b)
    
              a*b
    
            end
    

note the comma in params

~~~
Jonlz
Sorry wasn't clear in my post, that was the broken code I had to fix. I added
the comma and got the unknown error message.

However I just reloaded the page and it's showing a different code snippet and
says 1 of 3 completed.

------
timtamboy63
Stupidly buggy. The correct answer tells me "Unknown Error".

------
NicoJuicy
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU...

I'm glad it's their fault, i was actually getting depressed not finding my
error...

------
pschastain
Apparently there wasn't a lot of collaboration on the site code itself; as has
been mentioned, it's pretty buggy. Or maybe that's the REAL test...

~~~
scrabble
It's possible. The site does instruct the user: "The code does not execute
properly. Try to figure out why."

Maybe it's not talking about the function.

------
exolxe
Thanks for all the feedback - we got caught in the middle of a performance
upgrade so the sites code challenge engine isn't working under load right now.

------
mattattaque
I dig it! Didn't get any of the errors everyone else here seems to be
experiencing (Chrome on Win, v27). Looking forward to more of this. Nice job.

------
georgebonnr
"The code does not execute properly. Try to figure out why."

I guess the challenge is to build a working version of their site for them?

------
dccoolgai
I don't know what this is, but apparently I'm "enlisted" now... The design on
the site looks really cool, though.

------
gary4gar
I fixed the code, click submit. nothing happens?

~~~
trit
The site is definitely buggy. I'm getting the following errors in Chrome:

    
    
       no pushstate application-2667ae701c78991056dcdf4c46459327.js:19
       Uncaught TypeError: Cannot call method 'replace' of undefined ace.js:1
       Given URL is not allowed by the Application configuration.: One or more of the given URLs is not allowed by the App's settings.  It must match the Website URL or Canvas URL, or the domain must be a subdomain of one of the App's domains.

------
georgebonnr
Whew. Yeah, I thought I was going crazy.

